# Ruger 10-22



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I havnt been squirrel hunting for a couple years because I sold my lil Remington 597 awhile back. Been wanting to get back into it so I mentioned to the wife that I would like a 10-22 for Christmas. Thought that would be a nice one to have since there are so many customizing options available. My main question is, what is the difference in the regular 10-22 and the carbine model? The carbines are always on sale at Vances. Also, does anyone know if it is available from the factory with a stainless reciever? All of em I can find have a blued reciever, even the ones with a stainless barrel. I know I have seen stainless recievers but maybe thats more customized work.


----------



## sea oxx (Sep 28, 2008)

Check out gunbroker. I believe ive seen them on there? If you see, they make them, your dealer should be able to get you one.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey there! I've been customizing 10/22 rifles since 1996. Right now I have 2, maybe 3, (including the first one I ever built) in my safe. I think I've done over a hundred for myself and friends.  It's a total blast. If you plan on customizing with a better barrel, then get the cheapest 10/22 you can possibly find. They are all the same on the inside. The BEST ones will be a few years old, that still have the metal trigger guard. A couple years ago, Ruger switched from the metal trigger guard to a plastic one.

The receivers are made of anodized aluminum, not steel, so there really is no blued or stainless receiver. And the newer models, with the plastic trigger guards, are not even anodized, the are covered in some type of paint.

You're local...if you ever want to hit the range (say Deer Creek) and shoot what some of these things can shoot, let me know. They really are amazing with just a little work, and can be turned into anything (.22lr) your mind can dream up.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

Those look nice! Maybe I'll get off my duff and sporterize my enfield

Jim


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Sbreech......Thanks man!!! Exactly the kinda info I was looking for. I'm not opposed to owning used either. I do plan to customize. I would want to keep it to where I will squirrel hunt with it but there are just way too many options out there to leave one bone stock. I'm loving the pic you posted of the stainless or nickel? barrel with the black flutes!! That thing is sweet!! So, when you say to get the cheapest one, dose this mean to go with the carbine? Thats the one I see on sale all the time allthough now you got me thinking I shouldnt be looking at new ones. I still dont know what carbine means?

I'd definately be up for going to the range. I used to spend quite a bit of time at deer creek back when I had a lot of guns. If the wife comes through for me, maybe we can get hooked up down there in the spring. I'll want to pick your brain for more ideas anyhow!!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Do you shoot left or right handed?

That one is a stainless Douglas air gauged barrel. Most accurate barrel I've ever owned. That rifle has a ton of tricks to it. The scope mount - a trinity bridge - actually bolts into the barrel AND the receiver to ensure the scope will always be aligned with the barrel. The rings are Burris Zee rings - probably my favorite rings ever. The scope is just a plain old Tasco 6-24x40...but older Japanese glass. I have it fitted with Stoney Point turrets to make for adjusting elevation / windage on the fly much easier.

I bought a 17hm2 (bolt gun) and about 1000 rounds of ammo a few years ago, and it'll shoot off a nat's nads, great for squirrels...but for rimfire, I'm addicted to the 10/22. It'll be finding a new home one of these days. The only other rimfire rifle I shoot besides the 10/22s is a CZ 452 luxe, open sites, and one incredibly crisp 12oz trigger. Being a lefty, it used to be hard to find a nice left bolt gun. I can shoot right (ask Uncle Sam...) but I feel much more comfortable left, and found that I could cycle the action on the M24 and get the next shot off quicker left handed than most could right.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm a righty.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I bought my 10-22 over 10 years ago. I have slowly modified it and customized it. It now has a Butler Creek barrel (.920dia.), a Hogue overmolded stock, trigger job to 2lbs., and aftermarket bolt hold open. It suits my needs perfectly and is the most accurate .22 I have ever owned. also the most expensive one. SOOOO worth it. 

I found the factory barrel accurate enough, so did the trigger job and bolt latch first. The barrel and stock came years later. The trigger job (all parts i replaced myself) increased the accuracy A LOT. Barrel shrunk my groups even more. Good glass is a must as well.


----------

